# Issue with arrow drifting to the upper left



## JDM1963 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am having an issue with moving to the upper left quadrant on the 9/8 ring while shooting.
I have tried to keep the bow hand open and also tried closing middle finger to thumb still getting the same drift.
Bow Right handed 2014 hoyt Faktor 34 29” 2 68.5 pound Arrows 500 series Fatboys shafts with blazer vines ,
I shoot with a Carter two shot release.
I do not use a kisser button I draw the vain to corner of my mouth.
I seem to do well for the first 5 to 10 shots then the drift starts.
I can’t seem to notice anything that I am doing different but the arrows show that I am doing something different.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

just for training purposes, get yourself some longer arrows. When you draw to anchor you can glance down and see how far your torquing. Long arrows aren't required, just make it easier to see the torquing.

You can make yourself a torque indicator. Practice drawing and hitting anchor with your eyes closed...learn to feel every part of the shot build....Only open then just before you intend to fire the shot. If you're torquing, let down- adjust grip, try again. Eventually you'll find where you don't torque near as much. Once you do, keep working blind. 

Blind practice makes you focus on form...stuff that is missed when you're aiming at a target becomes obvious like a sore thumb.


----------



## JDM1963 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you I will give that a shot.
Have a good day
Jay


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Kind of off topic but do you have a point on those shafts? A 500 spine at that length and poundage is awfully weak unless your arrows are super short.

The first thing I would change is your anchor. If you can put a vane in your mouth, it's got to be a very high anchor. Also, the worst thing you can do from a consistency aspect is to contact the arrow. Having the vane in your mouth is not something I would do if I were hoping for good arrow flight.


----------

